# Do YOU want the Trash back on the Desktop?



## joeth (Jun 23, 2002)

Do you want the Trash Can back on the desktop, or is it better in the dock?


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 23, 2002)

I don't want it on the desktop, it really doesn't belong there


----------



## Izzy (Jun 23, 2002)

I'm happy with it in the dock...I like having a completely empty desktop for some reason.  I only keep temporary files about and get rid of those as quickly as I can...I guess I'm a bit of a neat freak ;-)


----------



## genghiscohen (Jun 23, 2002)

I'm like Izzy - keep the desktop neat and uncluttered.


----------



## senne (Jun 23, 2002)

I want it both..


senne.


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 23, 2002)

I just keep one folder on the dock and put all my new files into it until I sort them out.


----------



## macfreak88 (Jun 23, 2002)

I think it would be cool to have an options where you could decide to have the trash...in the Dock or on the Desktop  .

What do you think?//Macfreak


----------



## phatsharpie (Jun 23, 2002)

I like it in the dock. With tinkertools I can pin the dock on the right side of the screen, so the trash is always at the same place (bottom-right corner). That way I don't need to know where I am dragging the items, I just hit the corner and viola!


----------



## evildan (Jun 24, 2002)

[Moderator's Note:]

Sorry joeth,

Had to move this thread. It belongs in the Opinion forum, not the OSX Software forum.


----------



## fryke (Jun 24, 2002)

This is one of the best 'issues' that people had with Mac OS X in the beginning. 'Ah! Put my Trash back on the Desktop!' they were screaming. And I, too, thought it was in the wrong place at first. But I suddenly noticed that

a) I don't use it that much, really. I always hit Cmd-Backspace instead.
b) If I want to use it, it's much easier to find now, and I have things I actually *need* on my Desktop. It *belongs* in the Dock.

And it's like that with more than just the Trash. Things like what's in the application's menu and what's under the Apple menu. The way Mac OS X handles the elements feels much more natural to me, once I'm 'converted'. Of course, it's difficult to get rid of old habits, but it only takes _some_ time - and Mac OS X helps you, because the things are where you would expect them, if you hadn't used Mac OS 9 before.


----------



## toast (Jun 28, 2002)

I'd like a "trash it REALLY" function. Command-Shift-Backspace. Destroys the file NOW.


----------



## Yoda700 (Jun 28, 2002)

in the dock, must the trash remain. Any other way, one must not wish it...


----------



## evildan (Jul 2, 2002)

LOL Yoda...

I would like it very much if you would post all of your posts like that. It might get kind of fun with the longer posts.


----------



## alexachucarro (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Yoda700 _
> *in the dock, must the trash remain. Any other way, one must not wish it... *



I hope you keep it up too!


----------



## Gambit (Jul 8, 2002)

A clean desktop is eyecandy. 
Why clutter it up more than you have to? 
Besides...all I have to do when I trash is right-click 
with the mouse and delete the item. 
To always have to go to finder or drag-drop is a bother. 

I love changeing desktop pics often and enjoy 
them too much to have anything else there interfering. 
Dazmy view 

Gambit


----------



## evildan (Jul 8, 2002)

Currently about 71% of those who voted don't want the trash back on the desktop.

I'm suprised by this number. I didn't expect so many people to vote against the trash on the desktop.

I remember when OSx versions were first released, many people were upset at the move.

Seems that with time, people changed their minds


----------



## Gambit (Jul 8, 2002)

Indeed. But how come they all wanted that?
When I complain about something Id like to have 
a good or semigood reason for objecting.....usually  

Gambit


----------



## kenny (Jul 20, 2002)

I think it's the age-old resistance to change that we all suffer in varying quantities. I even have to admit being one of the 'put it back on the desktop' throng when X was first released. Now, Cmd-delete and Cmd-E are the norm for me.

I've even turned off local hard discs appearing on the DT, so if I'm not currently working on something, my DT is completely empty. There's something comforting about that..


----------



## gatorparrots (Jul 21, 2002)

Yes.

I'm trying to live a "dockless" life, so having the trash on the desktop would pretty much do it. Wastebasket is slow since it is an AppleScript and is bug-riddled, and I refuse to pay $6.95 for Trash X.


----------



## salsa (Jul 22, 2002)

I'd like to see an option, so users can decide whether it stays on dock or on desktop. But that's not a big issue for me, as I use keyboard shortcuts instead of drag & drop to trash.

However, what I would like to see, is trash giving the feedback it used to re: no. of items in trash, & total size of what you are about to delete (which you could bypass with a different keystroke combo).


----------



## xaqintosh (Jul 22, 2002)

open the trash, and click "view" and then "show toolbar" it shows the number of items.


----------



## strobe (Jul 22, 2002)

What Desktop? I disabled it using TinkerTool!

The easily-hidden desktop sucks and always has sucked. I stopped using it well before Mac OS X and accessed my volumes using Now Menus.


----------



## xaqintosh (Jul 22, 2002)

I agree. I only have one folder on the desktop and that one doesn't even show as it is covered with DeskShade.


----------



## Lazzo (Jul 26, 2002)

It's silly, but having everything in the dock, including the trash, makes me feel young again. It's colourful and makes me feel good when I'm working.

The only good thing about the trash in OS9 and below was 'Oscar the Grouch'!


----------



## Koelling (Jul 27, 2002)

Yeah I loved Oscar but someone in my family, I think it was my sister deleted some important stuff so that was bad 


I never use the trash can any more. I customized my tool bar to have a delete button and eject button and I find that more enjoyable. Only problem I find is when I use someone else's computer it's slower to get to.

[sarcastic] 
Everyone should conform to me right now or else I'll write a petition and cry until Apple removes the choice you all have so that I am happy in  my own little world [/sarcastic]

That's the way I feel this forum has become lately.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Aug 8, 2002)

It should be an option IMHO.
I use the desktop on OS9 A LOT, and I have things settled in a manner I like. In OS X I dont yet since I dont use it a lot at the moment. Eventually I will add icons and folders and docs to it.  I would like desktop tabs to make a comeback since that is a function i use A LOT in OS 9


----------



## DavidRavenMoon (Aug 12, 2002)

I have a lot of junk of my desktop... it's where things seem to collect.  

But I still never drag things to the trash... it's too slow!  Command-Delete is the way to go. Or right click the file.

It's the same with people wanting the Application Menu back.  Clicking on a Dock icon is much faster than using the old App Menu, which I dont even use in OS 9... I use DragThing's Process Dock.

I guess some people use the mouse a lot more than I do.


----------



## Ricky (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toast _
> *I'd like a "trash it REALLY" function. Command-Shift-Backspace. Destroys the file NOW. *


The Incinerator.    That would be kind of funny, actually.  

I like my trash in the Dock, like most of you.    Although I use command-delete, it still feels like it belongs in the Dock and not the Desktop.  I would be quite offended at this point if they moved it onto the Desktop again.


----------

